# Playing with guitar on your left leg (classical style)



## Max Dread (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all

I've been playing guitar for over 20 years and have always played with the guitar on my right leg when sitting down. I'm right handed. 

Over the past week or so I've been experimenting with the guitar on my left leg and I'm really getting into it. It seems to bring my picking hand into a more comfortable position, with my elbow closer to my body than it used to be. This seems to allow me to relax my right arm more and pick faster and with more ease and accuracy. It's early days, but so far so good.....

I'd love to hear from people who play like this, or those who have tried it but reverted back to having the guitar on their right leg. 

Please chip in with your thoughts...

Cheers

Max


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 30, 2012)

I switch between the two. Most of the time, I'm playing standing up, so when I sit down, it has more to do with how much space I have and where I'm sitting. When I'm doing Skype lessons, I go with the left leg so that I'm looking straight at the webcam. Otherwise, I have to twist my torso to get to that position. When I'm doing acoustic gigs with my band, it usually ends up on the right leg because we're cramped on a tiny stage and an inch of movement to the left means that I'm hitting the singer.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 30, 2012)

I always play classic style. However, I keep my strap short as fuck, so technically it's not resting on my leg all that much.

I just had a conversation with a gentleman via email who had read about my issues with Carpal Tunnel syndrome. Switching legs was the first thing I recommended him. Playing in Classical position helps keep the wrist and arm straight, and keep pain and pressure to a minimum. Not something I ever notices at 20. Something I'm painfully aware of at 36.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 30, 2012)

I do the John Stowell thing (but a little further out, down the leg, not pressed to the body - this lets the back plate resonate). I find there is a lot of strain on the lower back in classical position, foot rest or no foot rest.

I found the right place to put it in regards to my body with an Alexander Technique teacher here in Toronto.



Otherwise, I will also cross my legs and place the guitar in "typical" style on top of that, with my right leg perched on my toes. This is not a good position (at all), but it's my fall back.


----------



## Ginsu (Aug 30, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> I always play classic style. However, I keep my strap short as fuck, so technically it's not resting on my leg all that much.
> 
> I just had a conversation with a gentleman via email who had read about my issues with Carpal Tunnel syndrome. Switching legs was the first thing I recommended him. Playing in Classical position helps keep the wrist and arm straight, and keep pain and pressure to a minimum. Not something I ever notices at 20. Something I'm painfully aware of at 36.


I'm 19 and I notice the difference, maybe I just have really crappy wrists. I've actually struggled with playing due to tendonitis since last december...it's gotten so bad some days I literally can't extend my left hand fingers. D'you know any other things I can do to reduce pressure on my wrist, i.e. thumb position and stuff? I don't have many problems with my 6 string but my 7 string is a tendon killer...


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 30, 2012)

Ginsu said:


> I'm 19 and I notice the difference, maybe I just have really crappy wrists. I've actually struggled with playing due to tendonitis since last december...it's gotten so bad some days I literally can't extend my left hand fingers. D'you know any other things I can do to reduce pressure on my wrist, i.e. thumb position and stuff? I don't have many problems with my 6 string but my 7 string is a tendon killer...



My main goal is to keep my wrist and forearm straight. When you bend your wrist and move your fingers, it flexes the forearm muscle right on top of the bundle of nerves running through your wrist. This pressure (and resulting damage) is what causes Carpal Tunnel.

However, I preface this as I always do - I'm not a DOCTOR! So see a professional, and heed any advice they give you.


----------



## Dayn (Aug 30, 2012)

I've always played it that way. It seemed the most comfortable. I'm not sure who thought positioning your instrument off to the side of you and reaching your arms around was a good idea...


----------



## MikeH (Aug 30, 2012)

I only play in classical position. "Standard" position just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 30, 2012)

As a guy with farked wrists (well wrists with a history of RSIs that get sore easily likely due to scar tissue build up, but no day to day pain if I take care of my posture heavily), I don't play in anything but classical style. I also don't play grandpa's guitars, consequently.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 30, 2012)

Agree with Trespass. Classical is great for hand positioning but it's bad for your lower back. I use a Hamre NeckUp to support my guitar when sitting down. The result is similar to the video posted, though I don't have the neck positioned at such a dramatic angle.


----------



## Diggy (Aug 30, 2012)

Good topic. I feel more at ease when playing on my left leg. I also feel like I have easier access to higher frets.


----------



## Solodini (Aug 31, 2012)

Basically what you said, OP. Left leg feels more comfortable, relaxed and I also find looking at the neck easier as it's all fairly equidistant from my eyes, rather than disappearing away down the right leg.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 31, 2012)

i have always played guitar in classical position. i wasn't taught that way, it just 'made sense' to me to play that way. i feel i have better control over the instrument playing like that.


----------



## mindwalker (Aug 31, 2012)

I find it much easier to play with the guitar on my left leg (and I can reach higher frets better) but I also do find that it kills my back because I'm not resting it anywhere.. I'm always kind of leaning forward on my chair. If using my right leg I can rest my back better I find... but then my right arm feels awkward and reaching higher frets gets more difficult


----------



## Solodini (Aug 31, 2012)

Lean back and relax. Take your guitar with you. Just make sure you don't lose focus and fall asleep!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 31, 2012)

Are there any products similar to neckup? I've similar concepts and designs but don't know what they're called. Looking for an alternative to footstool


----------



## ElRay (Aug 31, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Are there any products similar to neckup? I've similar concepts and designs but don't know what they're called. Looking for an alternative to footstool


I've got the Hamrik Neck-Up and love it -- Comfortable and large range of adjustment. The only downside is that you need an end pin. Depending on the location of your jack, you could use that.

My daughter has the Gitano on her classical. The only adjustment it has is where you place it on the guitar. Also, it will only work with a acoustic/classical.

Some other sources/models:

Guitar Supports | Strings By Mail
Guitar Accessories
The Humane Guitarist: Guitar Supports

Ray


----------



## Repner (Aug 31, 2012)

I started playing that way when I used to play a V. When I got a superstrat afterwards, I stayed with it because I found it more comfortable. It wasn't until later I found out it was a classical position.


----------



## Grimbold (Aug 31, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I only play in classical position. "Standard" position just doesn't feel right to me.


story of my life


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Sep 5, 2012)

I switch depending on what im playing. honestly my favorite way to do this is standing on the right leg with my left foot on a stool or block resting the guitar on my left thigh. very comfortable.


----------



## sleightest (Sep 5, 2012)

I like to try all sorts of positions with my guitar. It helps to keep my relationship with it fresh and exciting. Sometimes sitting, sometimes standing or sometimes in a weird pretzel yoga position out in public. Just remember to be safe and use straplocks.


----------



## Divided-Divine (Sep 14, 2012)

I personally prefer the classical position as well. It seems to me that whenever I rest it on the right leg, I have to hold my picking arm in this really cramped position with the biceps almost held horizontically.


----------



## starslight (Sep 14, 2012)

I practice standing up as much as possible. I can't comfortably play anything that requires a stretch with the guitar on my right leg, and playing with the guitar on my left leg hurts my back after a few minutes.


----------



## theleem (Sep 15, 2012)

I played with it on my right for the first 4 years, but when I went in to see a physical therapist about a shoulder thing I had, he said I might not be in so much discomfort if I switched to classical position, and I haven't looked back since. My shoulder definitely doesn't hurt as much, and I find it's just easier to play that way.


----------



## tscoolberth (Sep 20, 2012)

Same here .. played for 10yrs, took 15 off and now back at it for past two. I've switched to left leg which has helped a lot. Looking for a suitable little stool for my leg also ... Been thinking about what I'm sitting on. Up till now was on the same wooden stool I used as boy (sentimental reasons.) But I was at a music shop and they had a real throne .. and man that thing was like heaven!

I know the young bucks are probably rolling their eyes .. but I'm 43 and that's a lot of gravity and injuries built up over time. Plus I play 1 hr a day maybe 2 religiously .... 

Have had some problems with arm freezing up .. this is gonna sound crazy .. but I think I was getting a bit of muscle fatigue from being too dehydrated.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 20, 2012)

I generally always play Left Leg. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78889518.84955.125252674183768&type=3&theater

I'm on the left, my friend on the right. He is the one who got me into the habit of left leg, and it really is more comfortable and I dont fatigue as quickly.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Sep 23, 2012)

I move around a LOT when we rehearse and I'm the same when I play alone. Left leg, right leg, in between.....whatever


----------



## StewartEhoff (Sep 25, 2012)

I've not been playing long, but it seemed natural for me to place the guitar on my right leg. However after reading this thread, I gave it a go on the left leg and damn, that's comfy. It feels a lot more comfortable picking from the left leg.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 25, 2012)

I recently started playing with a strap while seated so I can chest rock with my guitars that aren't so comfy to play sitting down and that basically puts me in classical position. But I tend to play superstrats that way sitting down anyway.

I realized I can play a bit faster that way and there seems to be less strain on my hands/wrists.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 27, 2012)

I generally cross my right leg on top (look at the picture) and put my guitar on that. But if I find that something is difficult to play (usually solo type stuff) then I'll play in classical position 

I can honestly play comfortably in any sitting position, I have the most difficulty with playing standing, no matter how high or low I wear my guitar

This is how I cross my legs, it elevates the guitar and keeps it near the center of my body


----------



## wildchild (Oct 2, 2012)

I find I switch it up from right to left leg depending if im playing more rhythm or solo
although I find when I play left leg classical I use my chest to clamp down on the body to stop it from sliding off, it helps if you can raise the left leg on a book or a stand


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 2, 2012)

I always play with a something to put my left foot on and in classical position. It feels 99x better and I can't play well at all the other way around now.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 2, 2012)

ASoC said:


> I generally cross my right leg on top (look at the picture) and put my guitar on that. But if I find that something is difficult to play (usually solo type stuff) then I'll play in classical position
> 
> This is how I cross my legs, it elevates the guitar and keeps it near the center of my body



This is EXACTLY what I used to do for years.

Until one day during a 6+ hour playing session, I pinched the ulnar nerve in my left side causing me a good amount of pain and tingling. It made it difficult to play at all, or do pretty much anything with my left arm until I had surgery and went through physical therapy. Everyone's body is different, but playing like this really messed me up bad.

Just a friendly warning, don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 2, 2012)

Classical pos. here as well. Only time I play the other way (or cross-legged, as mentioned above) is if I'm just farting around with some open chords and whatnot. I've GOT to have the guitar high, and in front... not off to the side too much.

I have my strap as short as it'll go as well. So, when standing, I look like some cheesy fusion player, but whatevs. I don't care what I look like.

EDIT: I have one of those Classical footstool thingies too, heh.


----------



## Contra (Oct 3, 2012)

I nearly always play with the guitar over my left leg. I find that classical position gives all around better posture in my back, shoulders, and wrists, which is especially important to me, having pretty bad tendonitis. This position is healthier, less damaging to my wrists and hands, and makes playing easier, especially when trying to reach higher frets. 

Also worth mentioning, shortening the strap and raising the guitar while standing gives me similar benefits to choosing classical position while sitting.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Oct 3, 2012)

I always wear a strap pretty short and play with the guitar on my left leg. It is really in between my legs, actually. Classical position all the way!

My lower back hurts sometimes, but then I just let the chair support my back. Or I stand up. 

I can't play as well on my right leg. Both hands and arms tire more quickly and everything is more difficult.


----------

